# A Grimm brag, wow!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is 2.5 years old now. Yesterday, he stayed at home, alone, outside of his crate, for the first time. I have felt for a long while that he was ready, but, had jitters about leaving Grimm free to nibble stuff. Well, I went out for a half hour or so to the grocery at the summit, and returned to find him waking from a nice snooze. YAY for being able to leave him alone finally now-- for short stretches, at least!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good Boy Grimm!!!

I think that's about how old Dante was when I started giving him the run of the house during the day.

These days he spends most of that time under my desk here in my study, I do think he misses his crate


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

Yay to the big furrolicious gallumping King of All Handsomeness! He is so lucky to have you Patti, you take such good care of him, and I'm sure he feels good about himself for getting the praise he so richly deserves! I know it must feel good to know you can run an errand and he's just waiting for you, calmly hanging out! Gunnar was a big-time mischief-maker and has needed his three years to settle enough to get free rein of the house. I still only leave him uncrated for very short periods of times as I'm still a lil uncertain of him now that there are three cats in the house. WTG Grimmster!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yay, Grimm is a big boy now!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

YEAH








It took until hella was 18 months and Uly my boxer is almost 3 and still no luck.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

He's getting there. At least for short times, he can be in the house alone now. It's a start!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

My Kira was about the same age...she is still crated at night, but is free all day. It makes a huge difference in her energy level from not being crated during the day.

Congrats on Grimms' big boy steps!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Congrats, Grimm !


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Grimm!


----------

